# Bibliotheca Wayback Machine



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Was looking around the Bibliotecha website and noticed that they have an Internet Archive going back to 1996. The stored data includes, to date, the web collection from1996 till 2007 encompassing web pages, Egyptian and US television broadcasts, archival films and digitized books. 

There is a link on the page to the Wayback Machine, which lets you look at old internet sites that no longer exist.

Not sure what else you can view, as I haven't tried it yet.

WOW I wonder how much it cost to produce this?

Internet Archive - Internet Archive - Bibliotheca Alexandrina


----------

